# Pic's of your team/climbing



## Florida16 (Nov 16, 2004)

Figures I would start a thread for pictures, and info about the pictures.
I will start off with mine...

Heres a picture of 2 palms I trimmed up first thing this morning.


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 16, 2004)

Here's a picture of the man that taught me how to climb. He's 21 and his name is Daniel. I think he's drinking a Dr. Pepper...


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 16, 2004)

Heres a few pictures of me in a Live Oak, getting ready to cut a limb that was broken during 1 of the 3 hurricanes we have had down here...


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 16, 2004)

Here's another of me in the same tree...


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 16, 2004)

Here's a picture of one of our ground dudes. 
Hes 18 and his name is Jason.


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh yeah, this is a picture of me again in that same tree...


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 16, 2004)

This is a picture of Daniel. He's taking a wild cherry tree down, last tree of the day and he got up in it before I could make it over there, I was REALLY wanting to climb it, just wasn't quick enough to get over to it though, I guess...


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 16, 2004)

Same person, same tree, just taking it down to a stub so it can be fell now...

We have to do that palm beside it tomarrow also. Got about 20 more trees to do at this place...

All these pictures are from today, just so you know.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Nov 16, 2004)

Hate to be that guy, but my god!

Total lack of PPE. Uniformless....And the 1st pic of the to sable/cabbage palms you trimmed. Well buddy they look like crap! Please post that garbage elsewhere.

Go back to school or go work for a reputable outfit please.


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 16, 2004)

What makes them look like crap? Because the stems aren't short enough? I went back and trimmed them up with a pole saw later, You'll see tomarrow, I'll get a better pic. As for uniforms, why should I need a shirt that says my name just to climb a tree, we have uniform shirts but we only where them at times when we aren't in and out of trees, you know it IS hot in florida...


----------



## TreeJunkie (Nov 16, 2004)

I know what florida's like I lived there for over half of my life. Believe me where i lived in Naples gets a weee bit hot in the summer. I also happen to know what a properly pruned palm should look like. As my father has owned Palm Tree Service out of Naples for nearly 30 years. I also began working for him as a young boy. You could say i've trimmed my fair share of palms. 

Whether the shirt says your name on it or not is not the point. However it does portray a bit of a more professional image if you guys aren't running around in a bunch of mis-matched outfits. Uniformity rules. And wife beaters look like W.T.


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow, I'm sorry I don't wanna wear a uniform just to make everything think we are professional, see you may think we do a shytty job, and thats cool, but how can you judge how professional I am just because of my t-shirt. And so what if I wear a wife beater? 

1. It's not as hot.
2. It's more comfortable
3. Every climber I have EVER come across wears a wife beater to climb in. I'm not saying I do it because every1 else does, but it's what I want to wear.

Don't judge me being professional by the shirt on my back. It's a shirt, at least I have one on.

Also, I'm not professional, I'm 16. Give me 10 more years and I WILL be.

As for PPE, I may not have all the fancy ascenders and all, but I have everything I need to get it done. Are you saying I lack PPE because I don't wear a helmet? Because there isn't much you can name as far as PPE that I don't own. I'm not going to carry 20 extra pounds of b/s/ with me that I 9 times out of 10 wont use in a tree.


----------



## rumination (Nov 16, 2004)

Fla16,

I personally don't give a hoot what your uniform looks like. However, I am concerned about your total lack of PPE. You should at least be wearing a hard hat, eye protection, and ear protection (when running chainsaw and chipper), and so should your groundies.


As for the palms. I think TreeJunkie is probably not criticizing the neatness of your trim job (or maybe he is), but the volume of your trim job. Basically, you took off too many fronds. Imagine a clock. A good palm trim usually takes the fronds up to the 9 and 3, at most up to 10 and 2. What you've got there is more like 11 and 1. I believe there are some good threads about palm trimming here. Do a search.


Be safe!


----------



## alanarbor (Nov 16, 2004)

*You could at least have the Co. name on those wife beaters.*

You'd better start wearing some ppe there boys. You're all young now, it is sure going to suck going into your mid twenties half deaf, partially blind, with lots of scars.

You and others like you are the reason the public at large has so little respect for our profession. 

It dosen't have to be that way.


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh, I have always cut them like that. It's what the owners' always ask for. I think it's a "hurricane cut". By cutting them that high, it just takes a few more weeks than usual before they need trimmed again, which is what the owner usually wants. Give the palms 3 weeks and they will be at 10 and 2.


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: You could at least have the Co. name on those wife beaters.*



> _Originally posted by alanarbor _
> *You'd better start wearing some ppe there boys. You're all young now, it is sure going to suck going into your mid twenties half deaf, partially blind, with lots of scars.
> 
> You and others like you are the reason the public at large has so little respect for our profession.
> ...



So the public has little respect for our profession because the people doing it don't wear goggles, helmets, or ear muffs?

Why would the public care about the person that CHOOSES to do it that way? It's there body after all...


----------



## TreeJunkie (Nov 16, 2004)

this will be my last attempt to reason w/ you...You may be the first person i'll actually place upon ignore.

1st off, if every climber you've come across wears a wife beater then you obviously haven't come across many,,,OH yeah! duh! your 16 , seriously, how many could you have really met.

2nd - don't blindly respond to abreviations if you don't know what they mean.. PPE has nothing to do w/ ascenders. I've also never found a hard hat, glasses, ear plugs to wear 20 lbs.

3rd - the trim job looks terrible for two reasons, you took them too tight, to 11 &1, and you left them looking nasty w/ those long boots, Don't you bother at least removing the old dead one which are around the bottom?

I personally would care less for your type to be on this site. I frequent the boards to learn, and conversate w/ others who consider themselves professionals. You obviously don't take your profession in serious manner.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Nov 16, 2004)

Mike, 

Probobally would have said something however the pics were of such crap quality i couldn't even see them....

This guy runs w/ a real pro outfit. Gives us all a bad name...

Round here we call your type: YEAHOOZ!!!!!


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 16, 2004)

Sorry, I thought this thread would do the opposite, I thought you might actually be impressed with the work I do at my age of 16. I am sorry I am not perfect or anywhere near a perfect climber. 
But aside from climbing, we are here for the same reason, to learn and why else would I be here if I didn't want help, instead of telling me how sorry I am and how much I suck because of my shirt or my PPE - Personal Protection Equipment, you could try to healp me to learn and walk me through stuff, telling me how I can be better. After all I don't climb because I see $$$ signs in the trees, I climb for the love of climbing and the passion I have at such a young age for trees.

If you all don't want me here I will leave. Like I said I am only here to learn and try to expand my climbing abilities/knowledge as far as I can...


----------



## rumination (Nov 16, 2004)

I didn't notice the spikes on the trim job either. Ya gotta learn to climb without those spikes, boy!


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rumination _
> *I didn't notice the spikes on the trim job either. Ya gotta learn to climb without those spikes, boy! *



See, instead of telling me how much I suck you could tell me how much I have to learn and to keep at it that I may be good at it someday. Thank you rumination for not telling me how much I suck and that I am a disgrace to climbing...


----------



## rumination (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Florida16 _
> *
> But aside from climbing, we are here for the same reason, to learn and why else would I be here if I didn't want help, instead of telling me how sorry I am and how much I suck because of my shirt or my PPE - Personal Protection Equipment, you could try to healp me to learn and walk me through stuff, telling me how I can be better. After all I don't climb because I see $$$ signs in the trees, I climb for the love of climbing and the passion I have at such a young age for trees.
> 
> If you all don't want me here I will leave. Like I said I am only here to learn and try to expand my climbing abilities/knowledge as far as I can... *




I hear you, Fla16. But get used to the fact that people here will get all up in arms when they see something done horribly wrong. That is because they are also incredibly passionate about trees, and about doing tree work the right way. They may also be confusing your "youthful exuberance" with a lack of humility...

At any rate, I encourage you to stick around and keep asking questions, even if folks do get their undies tied in a knot. Just make sure that you listen to the advice that is given and institute the things you learn so that you can become a better climber and tree caregiver. 

A few books I would recommend that will get you on your way to being a better treeworker: Certified Arborist Study Guide, Tree Climbers Companion, Modern Arboriculture. If you need help finding any of those books PM me and I'll point you in the right direction.


Be safe!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TreeJunkie _
> *this will be my last attempt to reason w/ you...You may be the first person i'll actually place upon ignore.*



Ummm, I don't think you tried any reason Brandon, just started to lay into him.

Maybe I should call you Rocky Jr.? 

I guess FLA16 did not read a lot of the posts here, or he would have been more prepaired for the flames.

I do have to agree with some of the intent , if not the method of the critisism.

A real tree worker does not cut on a tree just because the client wants them to, he will try to find a resolution between the clients wants and the trees "needs".

Leaves are what contain the photosynthetics the plant uses to produce more tisssue. We call green tissue "dynamic mass" because it keeps the tree alive and growing, on a young plant it could be green bark too.

By removing too much, of this dynamic mass the tree needs to go into stored reserves to flush out new leaves. When you do a prune at 11 & 1 the tree is allways trying to catch up, grows slow, and is more suseptable to insects and diseases.

We would gladly try to help you learn more about tree care and physiology if you would like.

Next I will explain why hooking a trim is bad. If you would like me too....


----------



## Jumper (Nov 16, 2004)

Wasn't Forrest from Florida and wasn't he going to make his fortune pruning palms??


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 16, 2004)

I think I'm ready for the flames on this one, but may I ask what "hooking a trim" is?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Florida16 _
> *I think I'm ready for the flames on this one, but may I ask what "hooking a trim" is? *



Using spikes, gaffs, or hooks; whatever you call your climbing irons, to climb a tree you intend to keep.

Mike commented that your buddy was wearing gaffs while timming a live oak.

Is this the case or was it a removal?


----------



## ptar (Nov 16, 2004)

Florida16,

Don't worry about it, 90% of the people in the
business around here are hacks and older
than you are. Get some PPE.

This link may help you understand how to prune palms.


----------



## treeman82 (Nov 16, 2004)

I haven't been to a state which has palms growing native for probably >15 years. With that in mind, and without knowing too much about about proper palm pruning, I knew as soon as I saw that first pic that you took WAY too much.

As far as PPE goes, when I was your age I didn't wear PPE either. However a good friend of mine beat some sense into me and now I wear that stuff almost religiously, if I am climbing and don't have my helmet on I feel naked.

In regards to "wife beaters" I have seen a few people climbing in them. However, nobody I would actually work with ever wears them.


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ptar _
> *Florida16,
> 
> Don't worry about it, 90% of the people in the
> ...



Wow, that website has taught me so much. Who would have known? I'm very sorry for trimming those plams the way I did now that I have seen the stuff on that website. Thanks so much.


----------



## Redbull (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW!!! It's amazing how constructive criticism can change someones attitude. I don't post much, mainly cause I'm pretty new to Arboriculture and just trying to soak up all the useful information this site provides.(not to mention all the drama, it's quite entertaining). All I have to say from a newbies point of view is this, sit back and learn all you can and ask questions regarding ANYTHING you're not comfortable with doing. Who knows, you might just save a tree(or your life).
Brandon


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Florida16 _
> *Wow, that website has taught me so much. Who would have known? I'm very sorry for trimming those plams the way I did now that I have seen the stuff on that website. Thanks so much. *



Now go to a sponsors site and order the book "Tree climbers companion". And see if a local library has Modern Arboriculture or any other book by Shigo.


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *Now go to a sponsors site and order the book "Tree climbers companion". And see if a local library has Modern Arboriculture or any other book by Shigo. *



I have bought "The Tree Climber's Companion"...


----------



## alanarbor (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: You could at least have the Co. name on those wife beaters.*



> _Originally posted by Florida16 _
> *So the public has little respect for our profession because the people doing it don't wear goggles, helmets, or ear muffs?
> 
> Why would the public care about the person that CHOOSES to do it that way? It's there body after all... *



If you walk into the doctor's office, and he was dressed in a wife beater and shorts would you feel confident in his abilities?

You might be surprised, but clients think this; "if they care so little about themselves, what kind of care wiil they give my property?"

I also speak from experience. I started aroung heavy farm machinery at 14, got into tree work at 20. I never wore hearing protection till I was about 25. at 32 I've got about 40% hearing loss in my right ear. I've had several incidents which came close, and my head and eye protection served me well. The point is if you don't start now, when you're 16, it may be too late to develop good habits at 26 when you claim you'll be professional. I don't care if you wear wife beaters, get em silkscreened w/ co. logo or something. Be comfortable, but look good!

Sorry if I get PO'd but when someone hurts themselves doing tree work (even Homeowners), they become an accident statistic in our industry. That costs everyone doing buisiness money due to higher insurance risk ratings, etc. 

One final note: Hard hat, earplugs and safety glasses-approx $75.00-100.00
Cost of an ER visit for a head or eye injury: care to guess? How about the cost of lost work time?


----------



## Scars2prove-it (Nov 16, 2004)

You should at least have safety glasses on at all times. When climbing it's real easy for a stick to poke you in the eye. I know someone that has had this happen and lost his vision in that eye.

As far as wearing a tank top, that is very un-professional. Looking professional is important if you actually care about your business. Uniforms and safety gear make a company look good. Customers notice this. I had one customer compliment me on how my crew had all of their safety gear and that I was wearing a harness while in the bucket. People are more comfortable around a respectable crew. One lady even commented on how she didn't feel uneasy about letting her kids come out and talk with us when we were on a break.

Even the trucks need to look professional. When I got rid of my stake body with plywood and got a truck with a forrestry body, my business increased dramatically because I looked like a pro.

The main advantages of looking like a professional is that you can charge more and you get more and better customers.

BTW, Me and members of my crew have had limbs come down and hit us on our hardhats. I had 4" diameter crooked limb that was being grabbed by the feed rollers whack me in the head. It knocked my hardhat off but I didn't suffer any damage.

It's better to learn from other peoples mistakes.


----------



## glens (Nov 16, 2004)

Chad,

If you're doing something for pay, particularly on a regular basis, you are a professional.&nbsp; That does not mean, however, that your performance is at a "professional" level.

What have you heard from your insurance company regarding limitations due to your age, and have you ever posted to this site as "beginner"?&nbsp; Just a couple of questions that seem to be on your ignore list...

Glen


----------



## DISTEL HITCH-IT (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: You could at least have the Co. name on those wife beaters.*



> _Originally posted by Florida16 _
> *So the public has little respect for our profession because the people doing it don't wear goggles, helmets, or ear muffs?
> 
> Why would the public care about the person that CHOOSES to do it that way? It's there body after all... *



Who cares what the public thinks. No, let me correct myself. You should care what the public thinks, because you have to look at them as a possible client in the future. Personaly I would't want some "half a$$ fly by night looking company" on my estate. 

P.S It's not only what the public thinks, what about OSHA.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Nov 16, 2004)

P.S It's not only what the public thinks, what about OSHA.

OSHA is back a few spots in the "I care about you" line. If your parents knew that you aren't wearing basic PPE what would they say? How about your girlfriend. [I hope you don't have kids yet  ] All of these people have a stake in our lives. We owe them the respect to take care of ourselves so that we get to grow into old age with as much grace as the trees we take care of. Would you allow a friend to put their hand in fire? Those of us who didn't have the opportunity to learn proper treework from the beginning are trying to help you avoid the mistakes, accidents and near misses that we've encountered. Once you know of a climber who has a serious accident or dies, your attitude my change. I hope so. Mine did when I lost a close friend. 

You said that you bought The Tree Climber's Companion. That is wonderful. But it won't do you any good until you sit down with a highlighter and study the book. Read the words and do the tests at the end. I'll know that you've read the book when you find the three references to me in the book  Now, time for some homework!

Tom Dunlap

PS Ask a client what they think about your crew wearing "wife beaters" on the job. More specifically, ask any wife. Let us know the results of the poll.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 16, 2004)

*Chad... mah man!*

Pay heed to these guy's advice.

Yah just might be suprised!


----------



## treeman82 (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Florida16 _
> *Wow, that website has taught me so much. Who would have known? I'm very sorry for trimming those plams the way I did now that I have seen the stuff on that website. Thanks so much. *



Not that I am 100% certain, but I think that was a brush off. If he already has the TCC then why still no helmet?


----------



## glens (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tom Dunlap _
> * If your parents knew that you aren't wearing basic PPE what would they say?*


Tom, he works for/with his dad.

Glen


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Nov 16, 2004)

Oops, I'm not paying attention


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 16, 2004)

No helmet because I really never THOUGHT about wearing one, I mean, I never wore a helmet at any other thing I have done. Not that any of you would care, but the man in that picture, the man that has taught me everything I know, I'm sure has cut himself 2 times, I'm thinking 3. And has fell out of a tree once. I'll get a picture of the scars if I can.

Anyways, we were at a job taking down a Cypress tree and everything was on the ground. The tree had been removed and we were cutting it up. Daniel was over cutting the stump down and he was using our Husky with a 36" bar, next thing I know, the saw stops and he walks over to me, calm as can be, and says, "I think I'm going to have to go." I said to him " Why, where are you going to go?". He then replies with "Well, you tell me..." and opens up the hole in his pants. there was about a 5 inch cut, about 1" wide on his leg. I rushed him to the E.R. and the whole way, hes poking it, sticking his finger down in it and messing with it.
When we get to the E.R. they give him morphine. He then started to help the doctor stitch it up!!!!

I couldn't have EVER done that. When it was all over, he cut 1/2 way through his shin bone, and cracked it the other way through.
He still has the piece of bone to this day, from his leg.

Now, ever since then, I pay WAY more attention to what I'm doing with a saw. So I know you all are right about PPE. 

Hmmm, its getting late and I got a job tomarrow.

When I get home I'll tell you all how I cut a mans finger all the way off with a climbing rope about 2 months ago...

:alien:


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 16, 2004)

Good to have you back MB!


----------



## tophopper (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Florida16 _
> *No helmet because I really never THOUGHT about wearing one, I mean, I never wore a helmet at any other thing I have done. Not that any of you would care, but the man in that picture, the man that has taught me everything I know, I'm sure has cut himself 2 times, I'm thinking 3. And has fell out of a tree once. I'll get a picture of the scars if I can.
> 
> Anyways, we were at a job taking down a Cypress tree and everything was on the ground. The tree had been removed and we were cutting it up. Daniel was over cutting the stump down and he was using our Husky with a 36" bar, next thing I know, the saw stops and he walks over to me, calm as can be, and says, "I think I'm going to have to go." I said to him " Why, where are you going to go?". He then replies with "Well, you tell me..." and opens up the hole in his pants. there was about a 5 inch cut, about 1" wide on his leg. I rushed him to the E.R. and the whole way, hes poking it, sticking his finger down in it and messing with it.
> ...







 

Lame!


----------



## Stumper (Nov 16, 2004)

Chad, Being calm in an emergency is good. Evidently your friend kept his cool -good for him. He cut himself. BAD for him. You had a part in someone losing a finger. BAD. Your buddy is 21 and has had multiple saw accidents. BAD. Some of the guys came down hard on you. Sorry. It is important that you try to adopt a "teach me " attitude. We don't all agree around here but we are pretty solid about taking PROPER care of trees and PROPER care of ourselves. We'll argue hard about whether guys in hot humid climates should wear chainsaw pants or chaps or not but we all understand about eyes, ears and noggin. -I've always worn eye and ear protection. I used to fudge on the hardhat. Fortunately I wised up. The public DOES notice how we dress and whether we wear safety gear-I get jobs where the clients actually mention that they hired me because they had seen me working with gear and figured that since I take care of myself I probably would be careful with their trees.


----------



## glens (Nov 17, 2004)

Lets assume that Daniel also started tree-climbing full-time at the age of 16.&nbsp; That means he's 5 years ahead of Chad, experience-wise.&nbsp; Even that difference in time sounds a little like the teacher who's been assigned a class teaching an unfamiliar topic which requires staying at least one lesson ahead of the class.

Chad, <i>were</i> you "beginner" here and what does your company insurance carrier have to say about you operating power equipment and/or leaving the ground to work?

Just curious.

Glen


----------



## TreeJunkie (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *Ummm, I don't think you tried any reason Brandon, just started to lay into him.
> 
> Maybe I should call you Rocky Jr.?
> ...



I'm not sure how much you've seen of this guys recent posts. Not even including this thread. I'm just a little tired of the Hack type talk and slow learner type mentality which comes w/ this guy.

Secondly, i think the last thing he need is a lesson in tree biology. Common sense and a set of ansi guide lines might be a better choice. Who knows maybe someone should share one of John Ball's audio/video talks w/ him. Maybe something like this might wake him up. 
I don't take it lightly the way he speaks of others being hurt do to carelessness. Let alone a man losing a finger to which sounds like it may have been mr. 16's fault...That's really cool!


----------



## Scars2prove-it (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Florida16 _
> *
> When it was all over, he cut 1/2 way through his shin bone, and cracked it the other way through.
> :alien: *



And you still don't wear leg protection?


----------



## BRCCArborist (Nov 17, 2004)

> No helmet because I really never THOUGHT about wearing one, I mean, I never wore a helmet at any other thing I have done. Not that any of you would care, but the man in that picture, the man that has taught me everything I know, I'm sure has cut himself 2 times, I'm thinking 3. And has fell out of a tree once. I'll get a picture of the scars if I can.




There go the insurance rates...


----------



## ArtifexArboreus (Nov 17, 2004)

(SNIP)

GOOD DAY SIR!!!

_Mr. Moderator may be coming back now and again_


----------



## PRUNER 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

hey we all gotta start somewhere, firstly with ppe! think yourself lucky, we gotta were chainsaw pants with full protection all the time here in blighty. you soon get used to it, if you get too hot, have a break! simple. drink plenty, it aint rocket science. hard hateye n ear protection, must haves, its like the man said, by 25 youll be deaf n blind without it. common sense is the key, without it youll be knackered. spikes for pruning? who the hell taught you to 'climb'? read the book and get some skills. youll enjoy it more.


----------



## ArtifexArboreus (Nov 17, 2004)

*Without Spikes???*

How in Hell am I supposed to get in the tree without spikes???


----------



## PRUNER 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

are you for real? or pulling my chain? i give up. read through this entire website before you ever ask that q again


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Without Spikes???*



> _Originally posted by ArtifexArboreus _
> *How in Hell am I supposed to get in the tree without spikes??? *



I'll take a stab at this one!
uhhhh, footlocks? mechanical acsenders? 

try using big head while climbing, not your little one


----------



## ArtifexArboreus (Nov 17, 2004)

*What's wrong with spikes??*

So your telling me there are other ways to get in the tree. Nice!! I've been meaning to find another way as most of my customer base gets pissed when I spike up their tree's. I usually have to make some stuff up like, "oh, don't worry about that, it's good for the cambium, it promotes new growth." They usually eat it up. If anyone here could help me in learning alternatives to spiking, that would be great.


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Nov 17, 2004)

first, set a rope, then climb up it


----------



## ArtifexArboreus (Nov 17, 2004)

first, buy some soap, then use it.


----------



## ArtifexArboreus (Nov 17, 2004)

i can climb just fine with whatever hitch you'd like. the point is, lay off florida16, he gets the point.


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Nov 17, 2004)

i have no problem with mr 16, he seems to be here to learn. besides, i'm a hack too.

but you, i have yet to see you say anything constructive


your sig seems like something of a catch 22, if you keep dipping, your teeth could fall out, any thoughts?


----------



## AssistSuper (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Florida16 _
> *No helmet because I really never THOUGHT about wearing one, I mean, I never wore a helmet at any other thing I have done. Not that any of you would care, but the man in that picture, the man that has taught me everything I know, I'm sure has cut himself 2 times, I'm thinking 3. And has fell out of a tree once. I'll get a picture of the scars if I can.
> 
> Anyways, we were at a job taking down a Cypress tree and everything was on the ground. The tree had been removed and we were cutting it up. Daniel was over cutting the stump down and he was using our Husky with a 36" bar, next thing I know, the saw stops and he walks over to me, calm as can be, and says, "I think I'm going to have to go." I said to him " Why, where are you going to go?". He then replies with "Well, you tell me..." and opens up the hole in his pants. there was about a 5 inch cut, about 1" wide on his leg. I rushed him to the E.R. and the whole way, hes poking it, sticking his finger down in it and messing with it.
> ...



Okay, now I'm very new to arborist work...pretty much everyone on here is going to blow me away when it comes to arbor knowledge. It's just something I'm interested and I'm considering going and getting my AS in arboriculture after I finish my BS in turfgrass.

I will tell you this, I'm experienced in the green industry and I'll start from the top.

I'm thoroughly disappointed you dropped out of school. 

I can't even believe you climb with no safety gear. Tree work is one of the most dangerous jobs you can have. Respect that.

Your "mentor" sounds like a complete yayhoo. Why the hell was he poking his finger down in his wound? Did he want to get it infected? Is he mentally ill? I do golf course work and they're kinda half ass at the course I work at...I refuse to do any chainsaw work without chaps, glasses, ear plugs, gloves, steel toed boots...I'd really prefer to have a helmet with a face mask but we don't have one. Safety first. 

I'd think you'd have the sense to have some safety sense...you're more likely to be seriously injured without it...and what are you going to do (heaven forbid) if you get seriously injured and can't do tree work anymore? You have no education...I don't even think you can get in the military without a high school diploma...oh but you can't get in the military because you were seriously injured. Cutting someone's finger off is not something to brag about.

You say you have a passion for tree work. I applaud that. I'm sure it's just like the passion I have for the green industry. If you're that passionate, you should want to learn to do everything right, and to look your best while working. Take pride in yourself and you work.

Something makes sense to me though...if you're working with your dad, and he let you drop out of school, and you're doing the work you do....it all adds up.


----------



## ArtifexArboreus (Nov 17, 2004)

A B.S. in turf-grass. Wow, just imagine the possibilities. You could mow my lawn. I've been wanting to fire that zit-faced scrawny neighbor kid for years now and since I've got a replacement, maybe this year is the year I can do it. What do ya say Ass ist, you wanna mow my lawn? I don't pay shat but your gonna have to get used to that anyway. Turf-grass, jesus man, good luck.

P.S. I'd take my chances with Florida16's shortened education than your 4 year turf-grass. I'd also bet that your still a virgin.

Florida's trying to fit in, don't come in here and put him down.
If you wanna be an ass, (which by the way, im sure your a pirate of) make fun of me. I deserve it, not Florida16.


----------



## AssistSuper (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ArtifexArboreus _
> *A B.S. in turf-grass. Wow, just imagine the possibilities. You could mow my lawn. I've been wanting to fire that zit-faced scrawny neighbor kid for years now and since I've got a replacement, maybe this year is the year I can do it. What do ya say Ass ist, you wanna mow my lawn? I don't pay shat but your gonna have to get used to that anyway. Turf-grass, jesus man, good luck.
> 
> P.S. I'd take my chances with Florida16's shortened education than your 4 year turf-grass. I'd also bet that your still a virgin.
> ...



Lmao...you gotta be kidding me. I'm not going to stoop to childish arguments with the likes of you. I don't bite when someone's trolling.

Apparently you have never heard of being a golf course superintendent. I know of many superintendents that are salaried around $100,000 a year.

I'm not going to make fun of you, and I'm not trying to be too hard on Florida, I just don't want him to make mistakes that he's going to regret later down the line. Who knows, he may become a hell of a climber, climb his whole life, and be as happy as a clam. If that happens, I'm all for it...you gotta look at the whole picture though.


----------



## ArtifexArboreus (Nov 17, 2004)

it was your last reply that stirred my anger. sorry, he's just been taking alot of chit for his thread. enoughs enough. i'm sure you understand.


----------



## glens (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AssistSuper _
> *Your "mentor" sounds like a complete yayhoo. Why the hell was he poking his finger down in his wound? Did he want to get it infected? Is he mentally ill?*


It's possible he was curious whether "stoned to the bone" really meant the bone was stoned.


----------



## DISTEL HITCH-IT (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Without Spikes???*



> _Originally posted by ArtifexArboreus _
> *How in Hell am I supposed to get in the tree without spikes??? *



I know your full of BS.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: What's wrong with spikes??*



> _Originally posted by ArtifexArboreus _
> *So your telling me there are other ways to get in the tree. Nice!! I've been meaning to find another way as most of my customer base gets pissed when I spike up their tree's. I usually have to make some stuff up like, "oh, don't worry about that, it's good for the cambium, it promotes new growth." They usually eat it up. If anyone here could help me in learning alternatives to spiking, that would be great. *



guys don't reply to this idiots posts he's obviously a troll..don't get sucked in ..i wouldn't mind guessing this guy is something to do with ..TREESCOMPANY ..and ..THEBESTGM..


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Nov 17, 2004)

florida16 ..take this anyway you want !..your so called buddy mr cut himself 3 times  and the rest of your teeny bopper crew /outfit [yeh i can call you that im old enough too lol]..are doing you no favours ,you my friend are a hack,no ppe ,and i guess no IDEA about tree 'BIOLIGY' imo a guy with no idea of CODIT and bioligy etc should not be running a treeservice or PRUNNING trees..your doing a lot more harm to the trees and your reputation than you can imagine !...you need proper training in climbing trees the safe way either at a training center or with an exsperienced crew 1 or the other your 21 year old friend has not got the knowledge /exsperience to teach you period..look my friend i havent cut myself in nearly 20 years in this game came close a few times,saved by ppe[im still only talking a max of 3 -4 times] your pal has cut himself 3 times so far ..[silky cuts don't count  ] all guys like me and others are doing is trying to help you and save you from a seious accident and help you become a proffesional tree man with some old fashioned hard no beating around the bush advice

best wishes rolla


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 17, 2004)

Actually the kid is too young to be running power equipment by regulations set by the department of labor. 

A 21 y/o with 3 saw accidents???? *run away!!!!* 
I've been climbing and running saws since the mid 80's and have only cut my pants *once*!

He aint teaching you anything but how not to do tree work!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Nov 17, 2004)

JPS thankyou for reinforcing my thoughts..overheere you have to 18 to use power equipmant and then only with certificated training


----------



## kf_tree (Nov 17, 2004)

i'm surprised at you guys........

you really need to look closer at the pic's. i think thats rocky in the wife beater and ball cap.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Nov 17, 2004)

Lmao that's a good one.. Where's that guy been...


Obviously mr artifarts is a total troll. I'll vote for a vote to ban if anyone else cares to get it moving. What a turd. 
I wasn't trying to be over critical, I just saw an immense amount of things going wrong. I can come across a little too harshly I suppose; just remember it was suppose to be some form of constructive criticism. Well, thats me just a rocky jr. Mr Cackhole!


----------



## Derek (Nov 17, 2004)

*What tharr is a "wife beater" you mean singlet right?*

Morning Chad.

Did I get around to thanking you for your imput on my first ever palm?... Thanks it went ok..

Sure I used spikes on the top , I hope ive done no damage, looked allright to me, hardley tell in the rough/hard exterier...

The flip line seemed to do more harm than I thought it would, I guess cause it was damp (lack of sun/air), and when it all dries in a couple of days it'll look all right..

Im not going to indulge the trolls curentley chitstirring, I would plead with you to listen to the real fellas here about PPE, and the proffesional apperance...

You will look back on this place in ten years, if you red some of your posts, the way we read your posts, I hope you will have the same veiws as we do...

I pizzoff more people than I care to mention with my SAFETY FREAK out look, in a tree I am a loud mouth barstard.."ALL CLEAR!?"......"CUTTING" People hear me for miles around, I get most of my work from the spectatoirs...

Pays to drink plenty of salt replaceing energy type drinks..
I can understand your not likeing to work in the heat..Summer here has nearly gone full blown, next months gunna be a horror!

I did the palm in my arbor pants and still had overalls on, Helmet glasses visor and four sweat bands, carrying a 7 or 8 kilo saw, in 35* (C) thats about 90*F for you..(i think) 
Bloody hot, works for me..

no gloves on in the shot, I find it hard to work with them, even my cut resistant ones, to slipery! they fill up with sweat and it dribbles down your arm when your cutting above your head! (dont you hate that) ..And that IS a safety issue I can call..The only thing I would like to see in this shot is 2nd POA on...

First off I did, but had to loose it, kept getting hooked up!
I am cutting above my head at times (nature of palm work?) I trusted that my wire core flip line would hold me..

At least I was concious of the potential risks involved, something you should address..QUICKLY!..

Rave over, Ill post the other shots on the palm thread I started..cyuz..Derek..

Ps Read my sig again!


----------



## AssistSuper (Nov 17, 2004)

Great post Derek...I look back at my posts when I was the exact same age as Chad and I shake my head. I'm not much older now, but the difference between a 16 year old and a college student is huge. I was so cocky, immature, and I wanted to be just like the big boys. Chad, you'll get there. Hell you're ahead of me in arboriculture. I don't know if I'll actually ever be able to climb because of my back...hopefully it'll heal by the time I make the decision to go for that degree.


----------



## Derek (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanx there Assist, Welcome aboard!, I would love to know lots about turf, allways tring to rectifiy the mine we live in!,,,Grass is nice 

Love to share my work with you all,but take it far to seriously to be drawn into debate with the trolls, please leave me alone, if you want a fight..I'm just to tired these days to partisipate in needless attempts at humour, 

If you have some constructive critisism, good or bad is cool  
allway willing to see how others would do it..go see whadja do today, some imput would be great..Derek..


----------



## AssistSuper (Nov 18, 2004)

I appreciate the welcome Derek. Haha...if you need any help regarding turf...I'm more than happy to try. I've still got 3 1/2 years until I have my degree, but I'm acing my intro to turf class, so I have at least some knowledge. Hope to learn much much more about arboriculture. 

I get jealous looking at all the pics of you guys 70' up in a tree cuttin'.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Nov 18, 2004)

Derek,

Man! I feel for you having to climb those big date palms. Whomever planted those where a bucket truck couldn't reach was not a smart fellow. 
Maybe you don't have a bucket available. If not then save that money b/c those thorns will get you. I speak from experience w/ those bad boys. 
No tree have i ever been as uncomfortable in as a palm, especially tall skinny ones. Coconut palms, curvy, old, and loaded full of coco's are the absolute worst; especially w/ some wind. Hate just settin back on the lanyard and spikes as well. And cutting above shoulder height as far as i'm concerned is just about an necessity.
As far as spiking palms, IMHO go for it. If production and profitability matter even one bit, I don't see it as an option to go any other way.

Great post though derek. Be safe, and have fun running that big saw in your face. Whoa! watch out for that snake, rat, cockroach,palmetto bugs,ants, squirrels, bees and any other nasty things you can imagine.


----------



## Derek (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AssistSuper _
> *
> 
> I get jealous looking at all the pics of you guys 70' up in a tree cuttin'.  *



If it was that easy everybody would be doing it!

Dont get me wrong I love the ugly ones the busted hangers (pics later)The taller the better, This is me at about the top of a 45m (think about 150 feet), ...

Take your time with the height, start off slowley as soon as you trust in your gear , this will take a while, you'll be right..

There a tree in a Sherrills cat (older one) with "wheres Andy" in it...[2003,12th edition]

I want to go there..275 foot tree( about 84m) 

Highest iv'e been is proberly 50m 165 feet up..

This was a MONSTER...


----------



## AssistSuper (Nov 18, 2004)

Oh trust me Derek, I know how difficult and how much knowledge it takes to do tree care. Back in my days before I really got into turf, I used to think turf was a piece of cake. Boy how friggin' wrong I was.

I've never climbed trees, except of course as a little kid. I've been to climbing walls and out to day-trips at ropes courses. I went a few weeks ago and was about 40 feet up a telephone pole and I'm thinking man, I wish I was in a tree. 

I have a huge respect for the industry and for the danger. There is no way I'm going to endanger myself by going out climbing yet...I need to find out a way to learn first...digging up threads right now.



Awesome pic, BTW.


----------



## pbtree (Nov 18, 2004)

AssistSuper,

Welcome to the site! And don't mind the trolls - their bark is worse than their bite...


----------



## Derek (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey TJ, we must of been typing at the same time..I dident mind the job, a couple of holes are a bit sore from some spikes, I think it was planted in 1918, theres a etched stone on the wall..

They wouldent have any idea back then what it would do one day..
I would love the owner to put green colored lights under it..
I should hit him up to put xmas lights in it.

The big saw does a fine job, Jonsered 625 rocks (way to cheap Aussie), but yes be carefulll with it above your head..The crap I wore cutting it was everywhere, love my PPE!

A couple of hundred bugs in it but ya get real used to critters walking all over you..In these parts anyway,,

I carry an eppi pen with me, also carry sutures,local anathesic, and bite kitts, Not talking chances with our critters

The Goannas can be as savage as the Koloa's, still think I should be alowed to cary a gun in the trees,(got a pocket in my gogogadjet vest for one  ), proberly should get some if that wasp spray to. Dident know they made it (sherrill catalogs are great.) 

Same tree, had to come down..refuel the saw GET A DRINK..
my own groundie again..Derek..Try 2 on the pic?


----------



## a_lopa (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Without Spikes???*



> _Originally posted by ArtifexArboreus _
> *How in Hell am I supposed to get in the tree without spikes??? *



  :jester: :jester:


----------



## ArtifexArboreus (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TreeJunkie _
> *Lmao that's a good one.. Where's that guy been...
> 
> 
> ...



hey treeflunkie
im in favor of a vote for a vote. whatever the hell that means.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 18, 2004)

*nonsence*

I dont wear a uniform or a hard hat. I dont use any safty ropes either. All I have ever climbed with are spikes,a saddle, and a safty belt. I have NEVER fallen. And i have jobs lined three months ahead of me, so can u leave us red-neck climbers(florida16/me...) alone please.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 18, 2004)

What is nonsence? You perpetuate the image that tree workes are on par with garbage pickers.

You don't work in a fashion that the industry accepts as safe, so you drive up W/C costs. It's not just aboput falling, but the stick in the ey, as mentioned previously, hearing losss, carpal tunnel...

The you refuse to learn tree physiology and do the same thing all the time, because yo are making money cutting wood. 

You admit to being an ignorant, unsafe hack, so why would you object to me saying it?

If you say you are not unsafe, but do not wear basic saftey gear, then you are oxymoronic too.


----------



## AssistSuper (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: nonsence*



> _Originally posted by 056 kid _
> *I dont wear a uniform or a hard hat. I dont use any safty ropes either. All I have ever climbed with are spikes,a saddle, and a safty belt. I have NEVER fallen. And i have jobs lined three months ahead of me, so can u leave us red-neck climbers(florida16/me...) alone please. *



First of all...that's a statement a little kid would make. "But I've done it before!" You're playing with fire and haven't been burned yet. YET being the key word. 

Just because you have three months of work lined up means nothing about your safety...we're not trying to be a nuisance, we want to talk sense into you so you don't become another statistic.

Being a 'red-neck' climber is not anything to be proud of. "Scrub" is the word we use in the lawncare industry...I'm assuming that's synomonous with 'hack'. It brings the entire industry down.


----------



## Derek (Nov 18, 2004)

: 

That will get me looking for the ignor button now..First time too,.


.!!!!!!??????

Snipity snip snip, let us do the policing, just ignor those you think are idiots- mr moderator


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: nonsence*



> _Originally posted by 056 kid _
> * All I have ever climbed with are spikes,a saddle, and a safty belt. *




Did I read right? No climbing line. If that is the case you are an accident waiting to happen!!!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Without Spikes???*



> _Originally posted by ArtifexArboreus _
> *How in Hell am I supposed to get in the tree without spikes??? *




It's called climbing. Obviously something you are not familiar with!!!


----------



## Derek (Nov 18, 2004)

*It WAS ALL true!!*



> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *:
> 
> That will get me looking for the ignor button now..First time too,.
> ...





WHEN??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????Derek....

Sorry to try to calm chit down, this has me real PIZZEDOFF


----------



## Redbull (Nov 18, 2004)

*Hey AssistSuper?*

...what's your user name on "that other site"? I visit there often.


----------



## AssistSuper (Nov 18, 2004)

I don't know if we are on the same page...the other site I'm refering to....let's just put it that we like our coffee. My user name is AssistSuper. It's not eLSe where though.


----------



## Redbull (Nov 18, 2004)

Yeah, I think we're on the same page. I don't know where eLSe you could be talking about though


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow, I am not here to start a riot, I'm here to learn everything I can about tree work, a limb about 3/16 in diameter came back and slapped me in the eye the other day, I couldn't see out of it right for 2 hours, I WILL be wearing safery goggles from now on...

As for being a hack, maybe I am. But I can guarantee I know more about trees/climbing than any other 16 year old in a 100 mile radius.
I guess you must think a 16 year old climber SHOULDN'T be a hack, I mean, come-on, how much did YOU know about climbing and trees when you were 16.

Like I said, I'm not here to be another "statistic" or start any harm. If I were to be banned from here right now, I still would come back and read the threads, only because this is what I want to be doing for the rest of my life.
Also, this weekend I am going to go buy some chaps, ear plugs (not muffs, the plugs) and a few other things.

Thanks Derek and I loved the pictures, sometimes that lanyard can get stuck, you just have to flip it/play with it a little sometimes.

Also, I want no part of being called a "redneck climber". If anything Ima "Thug/Ghetto climber" before Im EVER a redneck...
Also, hes about ignorant for no safery line, my friction hitch is one thing I use 90% of every climb I do.

Well, Ima kick back and wait for the flames I reckon...

Enjoy.


----------



## a_lopa (Nov 19, 2004)

all ill say is go for it chad just remember to keep it simple,and stay attached. theres a flame for ya bro:angel:


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Florida16 _
> *this is what I want to be doing for the rest of my life.
> Also, this weekend I am going to go buy some chaps, ear plugs (not muffs, the plugs) and a few other things. *



You're young, try to keep your options open. I thought i knew what i wanted to do when i was 16, but after i studied it for 2 years in college, i knew it wasn't for me

Strong work on the PPE brother, it's worth it. I've never had anything happen doing tree work, but i took a nail in the eye once (long story). After a week in the hospital i now have an eye with a plastic lens that doesn't focus, meaning everything is out of focus. Thank god my insurance picked up the $30,000 bill. Funny thing, without the insurance, the hospital would have turned me away, I would have wound up blind in that eye, maybe even a glass eye. 

didn't really wanna make this an "advice from an eldor post", but i guess thats what it turned out to be, sorry


----------



## a_lopa (Nov 19, 2004)

Any more climbing pics chad???are you guys hauling or chipping


----------



## glens (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm trying to be patient, awaiting answers to my two repeated questions, Chad.

Glen


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by glens _
> *Lets assume that Daniel also started tree-climbing full-time at the age of 16.&nbsp; That means he's 5 years ahead of Chad, experience-wise.&nbsp; Even that difference in time sounds a little like the teacher who's been assigned a class teaching an unfamiliar topic which requires staying at least one lesson ahead of the class.
> 
> Chad, <i>were</i> you "beginner" here and what does your company insurance carrier have to say about you operating power equipment and/or leaving the ground to work?
> ...




IDK, All I know is that it covers 4 family members and 1 outside of the family...


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by glens _
> *Chad,
> 
> If you're doing something for pay, particularly on a regular basis, you are a professional.&nbsp; That does not mean, however, that your performance is at a "professional" level.
> ...



I don't know what you mean by posting at this site as a beginner, because I was a beginner to the site when I was a junior member, also I'm not a "beginner" in treework IMOHO, I have enough experience/practice/skill to do what I think needs to be done 90% of the time. But I DO have back-up climbers waiting whenever I need them to handle the stuff to big for me right now...


----------



## glens (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm talking about a <i>username</i> here at AS of "beginner".&nbsp; Not the one which has appeared with one post since the original (and all their posts) was removed from the system. (some vestiges remain such as this and replies following in the same thread)

And I'm not talking about health insurance or whatever it is you're thinking of.&nbsp; Obviously, if both the ground guy and climber you introduced us to are not family members, <i>one</i> of them </i>is not covered</i> by whatever policy it is you're talking about.&nbsp; I have business liability insurance in mind.&nbsp; You really need to discover what it is you have and what your limitations are under the policy.&nbsp; This is for your own good and for the future of both yourself and your dad.

Glen


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 19, 2004)

yeah


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey 16,

Since the validity of the advice to wear eye protection has been proven have you considered taking any of the other advice? How many different ways can so many people give the same advice?

saying that you know more about treework than any other 16 year old within 100 miles means very little. A buddy of mine started climbing when he was twelve and running a pruning crew when he was fifteen. Couldn't drive but he could wield a saw and rope. His Dad ran the company and he'd been around the business for many years. He's the youngest climber in my generation. 

Are you interested in starting a poll? Ask the advice-givers [just the ones who have responded in this thread] how many know first hand of a death in the industry. Then ask about second hand knowledge of death. Then ask about injuries that made invalids of treeworkers. do you think that the advisors are just flaming you? If you do, you'll be lucky to make it to voting age. That would be terrible. Go down to Walgreens and ask for a prescription of humility pills.

Tom


----------



## Nickrosis (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by treeman82 _
> *As far as PPE goes, when I was your age I didn't wear PPE either. However a good friend of mine beat some sense into me and now I wear that stuff almost religiously, if I am climbing and don't have my helmet on I feel naked.*


Ha! I missed that comment.  Love ya brotha! I was just looking at those pics from days of yore...


----------



## Jumper (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: nonsence*



> _Originally posted by 056 kid _
> *I dont wear a uniform or a hard hat. I dont use any safty ropes either. All I have ever climbed with are spikes,a saddle, and a safty belt. I have NEVER fallen. And i have jobs lined three months ahead of me, so can u leave us red-neck climbers(florida16/me...) alone please. *




I like the subject at the top of this thread.....nonsense for sure.

I have heard every excuse in the book over my adult working life for not wearing PPE -doesn't fit, too cold, too hot, not cool blah blah blah, but your justification of never having fallen takes the cake. I wear it all- safety boots, cutter pants, hard hat, visor, muffs, glasses and gloves, and on more than one occasion I was glad I was. And yes on some summer days it is a PITA. Every other professional I ever have worked with has as well.

I have a personal rule about working with people like you, I WILL NOT. Obviously if you take so little care with yourself what would make me think you would give a hoot about my safety (NOTE That is with an "E"). It comes down to a question of pride-I despise working with the second rate.


----------



## Derek (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: Re: nonsence*

Did ya get all that Chad?
Here it is again..Read it twice..
Derek, big hugger!






> _Originally posted by Jumper _
> *I like the subject at the top of this thread.....nonsense for sure.
> 
> I have heard very excuse in the book over my adult working life for not wearing PPE -doesn't fit, too cold, too hot, not cool blah blah blah, but your justification of never having fallen takes the cake. I wear it all- safety boots, cutter pants, hard hat, visor, muffs, glasses and gloves, and on more than one occasion I was glad I was. And yes on some summer days it is a PITA. Every other professional I ever have worked with has as well.
> ...


----------



## Derek (Nov 20, 2004)

arr heres the good part


I like the subject at the top of this thread.....nonsense for sure.

I have heard very excuse in the book over my adult working life for not wearing PPE -doesn't fit, too cold, too hot, not cool blah blah blah, but your justification of never having fallen takes the cake. I wear it all- safety boots, cutter pants, hard hat, visor, muffs, glasses and gloves, and on more than one occasion I was glad I was. And yes on some summer days it is a PITA. Every other professional I ever have worked with has as well.

I have a personal rule about working with people like you, I WILL NOT. Obviously if you take so little care with yourself what would make me think you would give a hoot about my safety (NOTE That is with an "E"). It comes down to a question of pride-I despise working with the second rate.


----------



## Yellowdog (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Florida16 _
> *If you all don't want me here I will leave. Like I said I am only here to learn and try to expand my climbing abilities/knowledge as far as I can... *



Just take the advice on the PPE. I am a hack, I guess, because I wear shorts everywhere and for just about everything but i am not operating saws all day, either, rather, I instruct my guys what to do when I have a need for saw work. I have to argue constantly with daily help and indepents about PPE. $10/hr. or $100/hr isn't worth your eyesight, cracked noggin, etc. 
When I operate a chipper where I will be handling large logs or logs that can swing near my noggin, the hardhat comes on. Ear protection is used for everything and I mean EVERYTHING. Ditto on the eye protection. If it is a dark, dreary day and my protective sunglasses won't work, I have backup clear lenses. It is just part of my outfit. I have actually gone to work and left my ear protection. I made something. 
I know crews that do not wear eye protection (or have the glasses on the back of their heads (what's up with that), ear protection, gloves, or any other type of protection and they work around some large, dangerous trees. They are playing a dangerous game. 

It may take 10 years of accident free work before you have your first accident but the correct PPE could save your sight, hearing, or noggin (not to mention your neck if you are tied off properly). 

That's the best advice I can give. The 2nd is, keep asking questions. Not everyone is grumpy around here. Read, learn, practice, and don't be afraid to admit when you are in over your head. We all learn something new every time we work. It's the nature of the biz.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Florida16 _
> 
> 
> But I can guarantee I know more about trees/climbing than any other 16 year old in a 100 mile radius.
> ...


----------



## jamie (Nov 23, 2004)

*ppe*

ask yourself will it still be cool / hard when you have to say 'WHAT' after every sentance folk say to you as you can't hear them, get crap in your eyes and knacker your eyesight, 

you may have never had an accident but it only takes one.....

its not the fall that gets you its the sudden stop at the bottom that kills you.

if you are a fashion victim look for some nice coloured hats and some flash glasses.... a nice set of oakleys maybe?

jamie


----------



## Derek (Nov 23, 2004)

Hay there Chad....

I like you...I think you have some great attitudes..

I am only to willing to share some of my experencise's with you...

I will never learn all there is to cutting trees at height..Doubt any one will, every tree is different, every limb OUT TO KILL YOU!..

A thinking mans game this, cant just run up there and start cutting it down...got to be thinking 4 moves ahead of your self..

Bit like a chess game, but your life is on the line!!....

You know what would help get you on the same page??

Go and read, then re read, the thread i put up in off the topic, Tony Fisher's MAXIMS, and there explanations...

Then if you would be so kind as to comment on the thread (in that thread)

Ill (WE"LL) all know you read it, and your time here will improve conciderably..

We will get quite sick (REAL QUICK) of any more simple , basic safety rules being ignored... 

Once we are all on the same page....Ask away. you will be amazed at ALL the respnces you'll get, when people think you tring.. Need more pics to...Derek..

Pic of a freindly Derek.. Take care!!..


----------



## Jumper (Nov 26, 2004)

Did we scare Florida16 away??? He has not been around in 6 days.


----------

